

A magic bullet for hiring quality devs - rayhano
http://hiremyfriend.io/hire-someone

======
dev_anon
Of course there had to be another one of these posts...

Everyone recite the industry mantra: the only good developers are in the Old
Boys' Network. It shouldn't matter what they know, it matters who they know.
Recite it before supper and you will be blessed with successful projects.
Refuse to follow it and try to evaluate your candidates objectively and you
will burn in the cauldron of spaghetti code.

------
johnnyfaehell
This is basically a popularity contest. Nothing to do with technical skills,
just social skills. Good if you're wanting a sales person. Not so good if
you're wanting someone who choose to sit in front of a computer all day doing
a job which doesn't require that much social interaction.

------
bking
I like the concept because it is only a means to a conversation. The only
issue I can see is people abusing the friends aspect. Is there a way to
qualify their friends to make sure they know what they are talking about and
can be trusted?

------
tempodox
Interesting new failure mode. I don't even want to start thinking about how
this model can be manipulated. And even if it's not being manipulated, whose
definition of the “right” people will prevail?

------
michaelmior
Tried to create a profile out of curiosity and it 404s.
[http://hiremyfriend.io/profiles](http://hiremyfriend.io/profiles)

~~~
PavlovsCat
Hmm, I think I'd rather read a 404 error message than "Amazing person is
looking for amazing company to pay them for being amazing"... I really hope a
friend can lend a thesaurus and/or a delete key. Put positively, this has room
for improvement.

